# 30" MES smoker is not smoking, 20070910.



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

I just got the thing from amazon, when I did the burn in last night, it smoked like crazy.

Now that I have meat in the unit, and a handfull of 30min soaked mesq chips, The thing will only darken the chips, and not smoke them.

Should I send the unit back to amazon and demand another unit?

Thanks.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

forgot to add...

It has been running for 5hrs, and they are only darkened.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

I tossed the darkened chips that were in the unit.

Alright... I did a 5min soak, then into the smoker...

and It is smoking now...

Should I send it back since I can't smoke 30min soaked chips?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 5, 2010)

Try not smoking them at all and see how that works. Many people feel that soaking chips isn't the best way to do it. They say they just have to dry before they produce smoke so why bother.


----------



## chainsaw (Nov 5, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Try not smoking them at all and see how that works. Many people feel that soaking chips isn't the best way to do it. They say they just have to dry before they produce smoke so why bother.


I agree used to soak them all the time but not now.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

So, would you think my units is defective?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 5, 2010)

Have you checked the temperature inside the unit with an oven thermometer or other thermometer you know is right?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 5, 2010)

That might be a good question to ask at the Masterbuilt Facebook page.. seems to be pretty active over there and someone actually manning it. Just go to http://www.facebook.com/pages/Masterbuilt/153933621381

Be sure to let them know that you are from SmokingMeatForums.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> That might be a good question to ask at the Masterbuilt Facebook page.. seems to be pretty active over there and someone actually manning it. Just go to http://www.facebook.com/pages/Masterbuilt/153933621381
> 
> Be sure to let them know that you are from SmokingMeatForums.com


What Jeff said,

And make sure you tell them your model number, because one of them is a known "non-smoker". I don't remember which model it is, but it is one of the newer MES 30s. All it does is turn the chips black.

BTW: If it is that one, they have a free retro-kit to make it all better---easy to change too. Remove 4 screws, and put 3 back in.

Bear


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks.

Where exactly do I post my question on that webpage?
 


TulsaJeff said:


> That might be a good question to ask at the Masterbuilt Facebook page.. seems to be pretty active over there and someone actually manning it. Just go to http://www.facebook.com/pages/Masterbuilt/153933621381
> 
> Be sure to let them know that you are from SmokingMeatForums.com


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 5, 2010)

You have to have a sign-in for facebook but once you do, you just go to the link to their page that I posted above and hit the "Like" button at the top. You will then see a textbox at the very top that says "Write something". Just write and submit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> You have to have a sign-in for facebook but once you do, you just go to the link to their page that I posted above and hit the "Like" button at the top. You will then see a textbox at the very top that says "Write something". Just write and submit.




I'm glad he asked you that one, because my usual computer answer would have been---"Duhhhh".


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright, thanks guys.


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2010)

Do not soak chips for the MES ! I dont care what the instruction book says.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

Yea, it kicked ass with dry chips.

With wet, it sucks.

 


eman said:


> Do not soak chips for the MES ! I dont care what the instruction book says.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

Yea, it works well with dry chips.

If I wet them, it will not smoke em, unless I have it turned up all the way.
 


eman said:


> Do not soak chips for the MES ! I dont care what the instruction book says.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2010)

Instructions are written by guys who don't use the products on a regular basis!!

Dry Chips Only In the MES.

Todd


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

 


TJohnson said:


> Instructions are written by guys who don't use the products on a regular basis!!
> 
> Dry Chips Only In the MES.
> 
> Todd


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

apparently the 20070910 is the unit that can accept a replacement heater unit, without having to buy another shell.

What are some good replacement heating coils?

Thanks guy.

I guess the 20070106 is the one that need the new shell to be able to replace the heating coil.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 5, 2010)

English-bulldog said:


> apparently the 20070910 is the unit that can accept a replacement heater unit, without having to buy another shell.
> 
> What are some good replacement heating coils?
> 
> ...


If you have the 20070910 all you need to do is PM MBTechguy here on the site and tell him your problem.  He will send you a retrofit chip tray that will solve the problem...

The heat elements in the early units are not replaceable...


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks man!

You guys are great!.

I will pm him right now.

Does he work for masterbuilt?


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Alright, I sent mb techguy a PM asking about the retrofit chip tray.

Will this tray allow me to soak chips for 30min?

thanks.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 6, 2010)

Darryl is an engineer at Masterbuilt - Great Guy!

I think they actually listen to what we're sayin' on the forum.  Why not, it's a free test group for them and we usually find a solution for the problem.

The very simple solution to your problem may be as simple as removing the little heat deflector that sits between the element and the chip pan, trimming it and reinstalling it in your MES.

Why do you want to soak your chips?

Many of us DO NOT soak chips for the MES.

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

English-bulldog said:


> Alright, I sent mb techguy a PM asking about the retrofit chip tray.
> 
> Will this tray allow me to soak chips for 30min?
> 
> thanks.


My first question too "Why do you want to soak your chips?"

Is it because your user's guide tells you to?

Some may argue, but most of us quit soaking wood shortly after we realized it doesn't do much good.

Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have not seen you say what temperature you were trying to smoke at.   My MES smokes quite well at 250 and not at all at 150.  It is an older model with a full chip tray.

I would definitely recommend doing the chip tray replacement, assuming that your chip tray is half width.

If you want to do cold or warm smoking -- you will need a smoke generator.  I (and lots of others) recommend checking out the A-Maze-N smoker.  A search will turn up lots of threads talking about it, and also some demo videos.  I have one and it works great for cold smoking cheese.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

You are right.

I had it at 230 for 7hrs.   

Asfar as wanting to be able to soak chips, I have no idea why I want to soak em...  (I prob never will, but now I want the retrofit kit, to make sure it is working properly)

But I have 27 more days to make sure this thing works 100% or I have to send it back and get another.

Thanks.


dale5351 said:


> I have not seen you say what temperature you were trying to smoke at.   My MES smokes quite well at 250 and not at all at 150.  It is an older model with a full chip tray.
> 
> I would definitely recommend doing the chip tray replacement, assuming that your chip tray is half width.
> 
> If you want to do cold or warm smoking -- you will need a smoke generator.  I (and lots of others) recommend checking out the A-Maze-N smoker.  A search will turn up lots of threads talking about it, and also some demo videos.  I have one and it works great for cold smoking cheese.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

He did not answer my question on the facebook page, so I will just wait for mbtechguy to send the tray mod.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

Bulldog,

Here is the retro kit instructions on video.

If your chip drawer looks like the one the guy in the video is removing, you should be able to get the one he puts back in the smoker later in the video for free.

If yours already looks like the one he is putting in, then you have a different problem.

Darryl (MBtechguy) is a very busy guy. He'll get there as soon as he can.

Great guy to deal with!

Link to video:

http://www.masterbuilt.com/video/sept2010/smokeretrokit.wmv

Bear


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Bear, thanks.

I do have the little box, I will need the big box.

:(

Why do they sell a defective product?
 

Mod looks very easy.


Bearcarver said:


> Bulldog,
> 
> Here is the retro kit instructions on video.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

English-bulldog said:


> Bear, thanks.
> 
> I do have the little box, I will need the big box.
> 
> ...


I'm just guessing, but I'm thinking there were a lot of them in the pipeline when they discovered (from guys like us) that there was a problem. So (remember I'm guessing here) I figure they had orders to fill, and didn't have time to make enough of the retros to replace them before shipping them out. I would also think the ones they send out to really really cold places, and to people who never cold or warm smoke, and do all of their smoking at 230˚ and above temps, they don't have to send them retros.

This way they filled their orders, and can make the retros to replace the bad ones, at a pace they can handle.

Bear


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks again.

If it were not for you / other guys, I'de be SOL.

Added, the forum will not let me post anymore, so if anyone see this, it is my newest post :)

Only reson I made that comment, is that it is a smoker that does not smoke.

But you guys cleared it up for me.

Until then I will continue smoking with dry chips (it does not even smoke the dry chips like it did the first day at max temps, but it smoke enough for now) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am glad I chose MES, it really seems like you guys like this comapany.

I sent MBtechguy my adress / issue.  (I understand he is busy with xmas right around the corner.)

I will call on monday, and ask for them to send me out a unit.

Thanks for the info Beer-b-q.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

English-bulldog said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> If it were not for you / other guys, I'de be SOL.


Cut it out!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 6, 2010)

English-bulldog said:


> Bear, thanks.
> 
> I do have the little box, I will need the big box.
> 
> ...


Actually it is not a defective product but a simple design flaw which they are correcting for free on any unit that needs it.

It is no different than if you bought a new car and they later found out that a part was defective and you had to go in to have it replaced.

Having owned a Bradley which was a *P.O.S.* before buying the MES I can say with confidence that the MES is the best unit out there for the Price.

Darryl usually checks the forum about once a week so be patient with him and he will take care of you...


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

The only reson I posted that comment, is because it is a smoker that does not smoke.  (the only reson I wanted one, oh and the price 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) 

Then to hear it is a common problem, I was kind of shocked considering this is a newer model.

But you guys got it cleared up.  (thanks, until then I am going to dry chip smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!)      

I will call on monday and ask for them to ship me out the mod kit, unless I get ahold of Darryl.  (I do understand that he is busy, with thanksgiving / xmas right around the corner.)

And I am glad I chose a MES, esp after hearing they are willing to fix the issue.

Thanks beer-b-q


Beer-B-Q said:


> Actually it is not a defective product but a simple design flaw which they are correcting for free on any unit that needs it.
> 
> It is no different than if you bought a new car and they later found out that a part was defective and you had to go in to have it replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Only reson I made that comment, is that it is a smoker that does not smoke.

But you guys cleared it up for me.

Until then I will continue smoking with dry chips (it does not even smoke the dry chips like it did the first day at max temps, but it smoke enough for now) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am glad I chose MES, it really seems like you guys like this comapany.

I sent MBtechguy my adress / issue.  (I understand he is busy with xmas right around the corner.)

I will call on monday, and ask for them to send me out a unit.

Thanks for the info Beer-b-q.

 


Beer-B-Q said:


> Actually it is not a defective product but a simple design flaw which they are correcting for free on any unit that needs it.
> 
> It is no different than if you bought a new car and they later found out that a part was defective and you had to go in to have it replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

HI, I can't post.

 


Beer-B-Q said:


> Actually it is not a defective product but a simple design flaw which they are correcting for free on any unit that needs it.
> 
> It is no different than if you bought a new car and they later found out that a part was defective and you had to go in to have it replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I was not getting any smoke with dry chips.

So I read somewhere that a temp fix while I wait for the retro kit, is to bend the wood tray down a little, I did this, and I got smoke!

(when I did the burn in day, it was COLD.

It is warm today, prob why it is not smoking.

Colorado is crazy, one day it could snow, the next day it could be 80f.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 6, 2010)

English-bulldog said:


> Well, I was not getting any smoke with dry chips.
> 
> So I read somewhere that a temp fix while I wait for the retro kit, is to bend the wood tray down a little, I did this, and I got smoke!
> 
> ...




 I just read the all the previous post about your issues. I think the Retro kit will work for you here is a link to the past post about the kit.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98724/lack-of-smoke-upgrade-kit

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...l-masterbuilt-wood-chip-kit-w-qview-for-my-40  

I did notice in the wood chip kit post that your model number is included so you should have no issues calling masterbuilt and getting a kit.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea, I am going to have to give them a call on monday.

Thanks.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 6, 2010)

This is what your chip tray housting should look like inside you smoker. The exta metal plate that the arrow is pointing to is the issue. The plate was put there so that the wood chips did not fall  directly on the heating element. The retro kit removes this and gives you a full size wood chip tray. I do know some MES owners removing this plate and having good smoking results. You could remove yours until you get your Retro kit from masterbuilt and find out what happens.

1


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks man, I will give it a shot.

Crazy to think such a thin piece of metal could cause the problem.


Texacajun said:


> This is what your chip tray housting should look like inside you smoker. The exta metal plate that the arrow is pointing to is the issue. The plate was put there so that the wood chips did not fall  directly on the heating element. The retro kit removes this and gives you a full size wood chip tray. I do know some MES owners removing this plate and having good smoking results. You could remove yours until you get your Retro kit from masterbuilt and find out what happens.
> 
> 1


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

What is the best way to clean this thing?

I've used warm wash cloth with some soap, but it does little to clean the walls.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 6, 2010)

English-bulldog said:


> He did not answer my question on the facebook page, so I will just wait for mbtechguy to send the tray mod.




It may take them a bit to get an answer for you.. They may not be as fast at answering as the SMF.. we spoil folks with fast answers around here


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 6, 2010)

English-bulldog said:


> HI, I can't post.


Looks like our robot detective (defensio) was holding some of your posts for moderation.. he gets a little overly zealous sometimes and we have to give him some Prozac to calm him down.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At any rate, I think I got him convinced that you're one of the good guys. Let me know if you notice any further problems with posting.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks.


TulsaJeff said:


> Looks like our robot detective (defensio) was holding some of your posts for moderation.. he gets a little overly zealous sometimes and we have to give him some Prozac to calm him down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Just took a look, I noticed they use rivets on right right side.

I will take it apart in the morning.

Thanks for the tip.

 


English-bulldog said:


> Thanks man, I will give it a shot.
> 
> Crazy to think such a thin piece of metal could cause the problem.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Can I use pellets too?  or just chips?

Just did a search.

Yes I can :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> This is what your chip tray housting should look like inside you smoker. The exta metal plate that the arrow is pointing to is the issue. The plate was put there so that the wood chips did not fall  directly on the heating element. The retro kit removes this and gives you a full size wood chip tray. I do know some MES owners removing this plate and having good smoking results. You could remove yours until you get your Retro kit from masterbuilt and find out what happens.
> 
> 1


The one I got my son last year for Christmas had that plate in the way, and it wouldn't smoke. I even removed the drawer & put a few chips directly on that piece of metal---It still did not smoke!

This was before they had the retro kit. My son took it back to Cabela's, and an MES 40 followed him home!

Bear


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 12, 2010)

Got it today, installed.   MUCH BETTER!

Thanks Darryl.


----------



## deltadude (Nov 13, 2010)

eman said:


> Do not soak chips for the MES ! I dont care what the instruction book says.


The above blanket statement, is being repeated by many.  If you can't burn soaked chips then there is a problem with your MES smoker and you should be calling Masterbuilt.  There should be enough heat to combust and smolder chips either wet or dry.  I can't say what the lowest temp is for enough heat to burn both wet or dry, but at 225º there should be ample heat for both wet or dry to burn.

I have the lower 800 watt 40" and I soak my chips and never have a problem with the chips burning, in fact I doubt there is more than two minute difference between when soaked chips will ignite vs dry chips igniting.  Maybe I'm being fooled and the smoke coming out is just steam, but I doubt it because I can smell the smoke.

Note I am not taking sides here, some prefer dry chips, some wet, I don't care what you do, but I am interested in accuracy regarding MES knowledge, and since the MES manual says wet chips, it then is the opinion of Masterbuilt that they too believe that wet or dry chips should be able to burn.

So I will restate, if you can't burn wet chips you need to contact Masterbuilt, your smoker is not operating properly.  In addition with the release of the kit mentioned above, again Masterbuilt is acknowledging not only a problem but a solution so both wet or dry chips can burn.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for that reply.

The new smokes box turns my chips into ash, unlike my other.

I do like using wet chips, when I got to work. (it lasts longer)


----------



## jfkiii (Nov 15, 2010)

hi everyone, my MES had the same problem .... chips became charcoal and didn't go to ash. Then it was suggested that the problem was that the retro fix kit needed to be installed. I called Masterbuilt asked for the kit and when I installed it , presto no more problems! It's an easy fix and the results are perfect.

   An interesting point here, before I posted my problem on the Forum, I called Masterbuilt to inquire and told them of the poor results. They never even mentioned that a retro kit was available and would solve the problem. I had to make a second and a third inquiry about the problem before being made aware that a kit was available. Only then did I ask for the retro kit as suggested on the Forum.

   Good info is easy to find here, Thanks again!

jfkiii


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2010)

Glad to hear your good to go now jfkiii.

Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 16, 2010)

jfkiii said:


> An interesting point here, before I posted my problem on the Forum, I called Masterbuilt to inquire and told them of the poor results. They never even mentioned that a retro kit was available and would solve the problem. I had to make a second and a third inquiry about the problem before being made aware that a kit was available. Only then did I ask for the retro kit as suggested on the Forum.
> 
> jfkiii


An additional comment for others reading here -- if you are not getting what you need from customer service, sent a message (open or PM) to MBTechguy here on the forum.  He has been quite helpful to the folks here and has helped more than one to get things done. 

The customer service person (people?) are good and helpful for standard things.  I recently had my controller go bonkers on me, and ordering a new one was easy given that I gave her the model number of my unit.  But -- it has been reported here that sometimes she (they?) is (are?) not up to date on everything, e.g. latest features of various 40" models.


----------



## johnvh (Dec 22, 2010)

Great info, just tried to season my new 30" last night, it didnt even smoke at 275* for the last 45min as the instructions say. Ill remove that layer of metal and try to get the upgrade.

Thanks.


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 22, 2010)

> An additional comment for others reading here -- if you are not getting what you need from customer service, sent a message (open or PM) to MBTechguy here on the forum.  He has been quite helpful to the folks here and has helped more than one to get things done.


The above comment is right on. I recently sent an PM to MBTechguy about getting an upgrade kit and he responded within a day letting me know that one is on the way to me. Great service...


----------



## johnvh (Dec 23, 2010)

Im still waiting to hear back from the tech guy, so I took the chip tray holder to work and cut open that plate below the tray so all the heat can get to the tray, it helps, definately dont soak the chips though! Smoked alot better now, still want the upgrade!


----------



## woody1960 (Dec 23, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Instructions are written by guys who don't use the products on a regular basis!!
> 
> Dry Chips Only In the MES.
> 
> Todd


I know I am new at this but I soaked my chips for the recomended 30 min.They smoked just fine, & real quick too.


----------



## johnvh (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine sure didnt, wouldnt even make smoke with soaked ones.


----------



## steveo90290 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good Morning fellow smokehounds!

I have two MES 30"ers.  A new replacment for one that was damaged in the box. and the "damaged" one.  The damaged one was technically working and I have had two successful smokes with it, however it has started to not burn the chips, possibly due to cold weather here in Cali.  I figured that the cold would make the element stay on longer and hence not create the unburn chip problem.  So i just unboxed the replacement  to burn it in incase the old one quits on me today.  I noticed a smaller chip tray and loader, also the metal plate between the chip tray and element.  Does this need a retrofit?  If i can get my old one to maintain temp, is the chip system better on the old one?  All in all I'm hoping to pull off a 12# packer cut for christmas dinner, so I have to come to a resolve soon, or fire up the stick burner. 

Thanks,

SteveO


----------



## steveo90290 (Dec 24, 2010)

Damaged one is smoking now!  :)  Dry chips this time, as other suggested.  I never had that problem before with soaked chips, but hey whatever makes it work.  I guess you guys that always go dry in the MES are right, since the chips are not going on a direct fire like in a stick burner, soaking is not needed.

My back up is breaking in now just in case, but from the video link posted in this thread it looks like it does need the retrofit.  I hope i can pull off this smoke with the old one so I can retro before I actually smoke in it.  

Cheers

SteveO


----------



## vernski (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok I don't mean to sound helpless, but how do you pm the masterbuilt tech at smoking meat forums. I will not ever go near facebook as they supply your personal info to the Government....Vernski


----------



## johnvh (Dec 27, 2010)

Masterbuilt on here has never gotten back to me, just call masterbuilt and be done.


----------



## thejester (Dec 29, 2010)

I too received a 20070910 for Christmas.  Unfortunately, it has the wrong chip tray.

I have a large party that I am expected to smoke food at coming on December 31.  In the past, I have been basically non-existant at this party because up until now, I have used El Cheapo Brinkman.  I am hoping that the MES will solve this problem.

Since I do not believe that MES can get me a new smoke kit before my party, can someone outline the mods to the unit to get it to smoke?  I see in this e-mail there is a recommendation to remove the bottom plate from the current chip holder.  I imagine I can do that with tin snips.  Is there anything else that I should consider trying?

Thanks,

The Jester


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 29, 2010)

> Since I do not believe that MES can get me a new smoke kit before my party, can someone outline the mods to the unit to get it to smoke?  I see in this e-mail there is a recommendation to remove the bottom plate from the current chip holder.  I imagine I can do that with tin snips.  Is there anything else that I should consider trying?


Click on the below link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...rade-kit-inspired-mod-with-q-view#post_575716


----------



## johnvh (Dec 29, 2010)

Check this thread, pics of my mod here too.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101649/mes-30-cooking


TheJester said:


> I too received a 20070910 for Christmas.  Unfortunately, it has the wrong chip tray.
> 
> I have a large party that I am expected to smoke food at coming on December 31.  In the past, I have been basically non-existant at this party because up until now, I have used El Cheapo Brinkman.  I am hoping that the MES will solve this problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## thejester (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, I will implement the changes today.


----------



## johnvh (Dec 29, 2010)

Itll help until the new stuff arrives, also, do not soak the chips! I soaked some of mine about 10 seconds, then dumped the water out of the chips, just to slow it down for experimenting. But if you soak them for 30 minutes like it says, you wont get any smoke.


----------



## low-n-slow (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have one of the MES Analog Smokers (not the MES digital), it is this model:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/masterbuilt-model-20070210-30-electric-smokehouse

I reviewed it with a couple of updates.  It still works well and I have had no issues with it.  I think it has a much broader heat range than the digital but no digital controls.  I'm also going to add one of these to it now:

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=14&zenid=72d45834fdd61a5416b7d9b0ee11e4df

We keep the electric smoker at our lake house and I have a WSM at home which I am using today to smoke a butt.


----------



## flyweed (Jan 1, 2011)

I just talked to Darryl today at Masterbuilt..he has been on vacation.....so those waiting to hear from MBTechguy..should hear from him soon, now that he's back.  Just thought I'd let you know.

Dan


----------



## leonwb (Jun 1, 2011)

how do you know which smoker the problem is, my smoker doesn't smoke #2007021 just purchased it a week ago and i cannot get any smoke


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 2, 2011)

leonwb said:


> how do you know which smoker the problem is, my smoker doesn't smoke #2007021 just purchased it a week ago and i cannot get any smoke




We need a little more info

Temp of your smoker?

Chips or Chunks in the pan?

Smoker get to set temp?

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> We need a little more info
> 
> Temp of your smoker?
> 
> ...


What Todd said.

Try this:

Put some chips in the pan----Just a few small ones, or one small chunk (dry).

Now turn your smoker on & set it for 200˚.

Let us know if and when it starts smoking. 

If it doesn't smoke all the way to 200˚, it's one of the bad ones.

If the red light is on, showing the element is heating, for the first 6 or 8 minutes, without smoke, it's a bad one.

Even a bad one will sometimes smoke at high heat (over 180˚), but not consistently.

Bear


----------



## leonwb (Jun 2, 2011)

ok i will try this tomorrow on the 20070210 i talked to someone at masterbuilt today and said to put a  temp guage inside and turn it to high and see if the outside guage and inside guage are the same temp at 350 degrees they read identical. i assume that the element is working ok. i did some country style ribs today and they were falling apart and did get some smoke at about 250 degrees but not like i thought you should. i will test at 200 degrees tomorrow following you advice and see what happens. thanks guys


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2011)

leonwb said:


> ok i will try this tomorrow on the 20070210 i talked to someone at masterbuilt today and said to put a  temp guage inside and turn it to high and see if the outside guage and inside guage are the same temp at 350 degrees they read identical. i assume that the element is working ok. i did some country style ribs today and they were falling apart and did get some smoke at about 250 degrees but not like i thought you should. i will test at 200 degrees tomorrow following you advice and see what happens. thanks guys


Wait a minute---MES only go to 275˚.

Sometimes one will coast up to 300˚, but never 350˚. How'd you get 350˚?

Bear


----------



## leonwb (Jun 3, 2011)

ok here is the results of the 10 minute test at 200 degrees , nothing no smoke chips didn't even turn black see attachment smoker is a 20070210 as previously stated and the heat did reach 350 degrees on high.


----------



## domapoi (Jun 3, 2011)

What's with the aluminum foil? You don't line your chip tray with aluminum foil! Aluminum foil dissipates heat too fast, you need to leave the chip tray bare. If that is what you have been doing all this time I can see why it would not smoke. Not only does the foil dissipate heat but there is an air gap between the foil and the pan and a lot of the heat is escaping out around the foil instead of being applied directly to the chips.

As far as the 350* F temp, where are you putting the thermometer? Are you just sticking it just inside the top vent. If so, that is a know hotspot on the MES. You need to put the thermometer somewhere near the middle of the smoker. Middle meaning, front to back, left to right and up and down.


----------



## leonwb (Jun 3, 2011)

aluminum foil was used as i couldn't get a good enough picture was not used in the cook test. we could be talking about different smokers this is a model 20070210 i stated this in the beginning and is a three rack 30" 1500 watt heat element analog and there is no adjustible vent there is however a small circular vent in upper right hand corner looking inside the smoker, or settings for like 200 degrees it has low med and high settings with a thermometer on the front. i sat the thermometer in the exact midde of the second rack. The chip box has a lid that closes over the box, and i was wondering if you would fix the lid to where it didn't close all the way if it would help? just wondering if your cooking at 250 degrees i can get a very light smoke not much i have never had the chips burn down to ashes of any kind just get black thats it with really no kind of ring on the meat but at 250 degrees everything cooks to quick. thanks for any kind of help


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2011)

leonwb said:


> aluminum foil was used as i couldn't get a good enough picture was not used in the cook test. we could be talking about different smokers this is a model 20070210 i stated this in the beginning and is a three rack 30" 1500 watt heat element analog and there is no adjustible vent there is however a small circular vent in upper right hand corner looking inside the smoker, or settings for like 200 degrees it has low med and high settings with a thermometer on the front. i sat the thermometer in the exact midde of the second rack. The chip box has a lid that closes over the box, and i was wondering if you would fix the lid to where it didn't close all the way if it would help? just wondering if your cooking at 250 degrees i can get a very light smoke not much i have never had the chips burn down to ashes of any kind just get black thats it with really no kind of ring on the meat but at 250 degrees everything cooks to quick. thanks for any kind of help


Now I understand.

I don't understand what the problem is, but I understand why we've been so confused.

You didn't say until now that you had the analog MES. You gave a model number in your first post, and another one in the second post. I think the first one was a mistype, but there are so many model numbers, I'm not in the habit of looking them up, to see which smoker the guy has, when he asks a question. 

I have no idea what the inside of an analog MES looks like, and I didn't even know they went up to 350˚.

Perhaps you could put a few good pictures of your MES, inside & out. Either that or another guy with an analog MES can help you better than I have.

With your 1500 watt element taking it to 200˚ in 10 minutes, you should have had smoke, and your chips shouldn't be untouched like they are in your pic.

Sorry,

Bear


----------



## leonwb (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks anyway for your trouble


----------



## leonwb (Jun 4, 2011)

ok here are a couple of pictures of the smoker


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy Shoot !!!

Your element covers the whole bottom of your smoker !!!

That is so much different than our digital MES 30 & MES 40s, that I can't help you, except to say, for smoke, try to get that smoke box down there to be either against or almost against the element. Other that that, try to get some guys who have that same analog MES to help. Maybe you could start a new thread in "Electric Smokers", and title it, "Need Help with MES Analog Smoker".

Sorry I couldn't be more help,

Bear


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jun 5, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Wait a minute---MES only go to 275˚.
> 
> Sometimes one will coast up to 300˚, but never 350˚. How'd you get 350˚?
> 
> Bear


Really?  Mine reaches 400 but I installed a rope gasket.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  With the ambient @50 +- I have no problem.  KK


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2011)

Kielbasa Kid said:


> Really?  Mine reaches 400 but I installed a rope gasket. With the ambient @50 +- I have no problem.  KK


Yes, We figured out, since my comment you replied to, that "leonwb" has an analog MES like you have. That rope gasket wouldn't increase the heat of a digital MES, since the controls only go up to 275˚. 

Since you have an MES analog, maybe you can help answer some of leon's questions about getting it to smoke properly.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, I have the same unit and I was puzzled as to why he couldn't achieve any smoke.

I've never had that experience.

As for the gasket, it holds the heat in so much better. The smoke too. No leaks around the door. It even pushes it out the analog fitting.

I rarely resort to the original chip container.

I would not advise taking the lid off as a solution. It is designed to create smoke.  I would imagine that if you removed the cover...opened the door...introduced air....you might have a flare-up?

I, almost always use my own smoke generator.






















	

		
			
		

		
	
  This drops onto the generator through the bottom hole after removing the useless drip tray.


----------



## gw101 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have the same smoker you are using!  I am new to smoking meats and I am hooked on it!  I have learned so much very quickly from the kind people here that it helps a great deal.  So I will pass along my 2 cents and see if we can get you smokin'..

This is my analog smoker and after only 3 uses plus a seasoning round at the very beginning. I no longer have the new shiny inside walls as I see in your brand new unit.  For some unimportant reason I feel proud of the patina already building up on the inside walls but I digress....  Let's see if we can get your smoker walls golden brown...

Does the heating element get red hot when first turning on?  If it is try heating the unit up to 240 or so. After it is up to temp - _then insert the chip box already containing a small handfull of soaked but not shiny wet chips_ so your not trying to open the smoldering hot chip tray lid and tossing in chips that go flying everywhere as we aren't lucky enough to have a "chip shoot".  This I have found critical as the heat loss with the door open and trying to get the chips in the little box while holding the chip tray lid open takes a lot of precious time and evacuates all the nice built up heat and is very difficult to get it back up.  So when it is up to temp. - I actually then crank up the heat on the controller, open the door - drop in the chip box shove in the meats and close it  as quick as I can.  And leave it closed for as long as possible.  And mine starts to smoke fairly quickly with a sweet smelling blue smoke.

Mine did heat up from the get go and did smoke the first time I added chips to the scolding hot chip box - so I must ask questions and then pass along what  I'm doing as I go because it is trial and error to perfect this art - maybe especially with this analog unit.

1)  Does the heating element bring the unit up to temperature?

2)  Does the unit recover after a short time and go back to temperature after opening and closing the door?

3)  Are you using an extension cord?

4)  Are you using wood chips or chunks and are you soaking them in water before use?

My learning curve thus far with this analog unit...

1) and 2)  My unit seems to heat up fine although surprising at first it takes some time to heat back up after opening the door and closing it.  But after all there is tremendous heat loss as you can imagine once you fling open the door!

3)   I do use an extension cord because I have to even though it is not recommended.  I do though use an expensive  heavy duty appliance "guage" extension cord

4)   I do use wood chips and I do soak them for only about 20 minutes now.

Because the heating element does cover the entire floor I use a drip tray to catch as much of the drippings as possible so that I am smoking the meats with wood chips instead of drippings/grease smoke and I change the tray half way through in order to keep "thin blue smoke" coming out instead of white smoke.

I do heat up the unit before hand now, then insert the chip tray, and my meats after it is heated.  It really only take a handful of chips (I use hickory).  I do this so I can pretty much keep the door closed for as much of the cooking time as possible.  Opening only once to add chips when I change out the drip tray.

I do run it at 300* for chickens to render out some of the fat in the skin to get it a little thinner and crispy.  I have though been very proud to see juice and grease flowing everywhere and white smoke pummeling out but have since learned that the white smoke is bad - very bad and not what we are looking for.  The addition of the drip tray and covering the bottom of the unit with foil underneath the heating element has greatly and I do mean greatly made a significant improvement in how this unit operates. (Be sure to poke a hole in the foil lined floor where the drip hole is....)

Having done all of this...I am receiving the AMNS unit on Tuesday because it seems a better way to get the "TBS" than the way this chip tray is functioning - but still, I am new at it so I could probably perfect the use of it to make it smoke the way I want it to instead of the way it wants too...

I think all in all if the heating element is getting hot the problem may be that the heat loss when opening the door long enough to get the chips into the chip box.  It happened to me on my first attempt, I added chips half way through the cooking time and they never got hot enough to smoke...trial and error.  I have read about heat loss problems and heating recovery with other units so I try to minimize this heat loss occurence as much as possible.  And cranking up the controller just before opening the door kind of re-sets it so it goes in to heating up mode again...

This could be a weak point on this analog smoker - the chip box  and also i wish I could control the venting instead of having  zero adjustment and a tiny whole at the top - but what do I know?  maybe a tiny hole at the top is just what it should be....


----------



## gw101 (Jun 5, 2011)

Woow! great idea for a rope gasket.  Where do I get a rope gasket and how did you attach it?  I think if I used a cotton cord rope I would introduce a new cotton type of smoke chip!


----------



## gw101 (Jun 5, 2011)

The smoke generator fascinates me.  I see that it is a pressure cooker with some mods and maybe an aquarium air pump...Got any more details on how you make it work?

Thanks,

Garry


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 5, 2011)

OK leonwb i am not Trying to be funny can we go to basic.

in your photos it does not look like  the element got hot ever

1.check your electrical socket

2. check your element if it get hot you can put a piece of paper (a Small one )if it catch a light it gets hot,if not or no juice or the element or the thermostat are faulty

3. if it get hot but not enough to light you wood chips maybe your thermostat or the element is faulty.

if one of them is faulty  send it back.

I hope it will help you


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jun 5, 2011)

gw101 said:


> Woow! great idea for a rope gasket.  Where do I get a rope gasket and how did you attach it?  I think if I used a cotton cord rope I would introduce a new cotton type of smoke chip!


The rope is fiberglass. A store that sells woodstoves has them in different thickness. Get the very thin and attach it with a tube of gasket cement.

NEXT: Buy this size pump. Not smaller. Start charcoal fire in colander, outside of pot..then add wood...when it catches...heap it in and with the pump pumping, close the lid and you are good for 10-12 hours. I give it a rattle every half hour or so.

The colander allows air to circulate. Yours may have to be modified to accomodate fittings. Mine did.

Discard original gasket and cement in a rope gasket.

Remove vent under handle and plug opening with a nut, bolt and washer.

The rest is as you see it.

I use a baking pan for water/cider/whatever. Line it with foil for clean-up. You can get one that fits perfectly on the rails. Drippings go into the pan and not on the element or base.

An alternative is a foil lined cookie sheet. You can get one that fits perfectly.

n.b. for photographic purpose, I did not line them with foil.
 

Another improvement is for hanging sausage in the wasted upper space. Take your two lower grates and prop them on the upper grate. Hold in place with notched dowels like the ones for the sausage. I bought 2 extra grates.

BTW I use refrigerator storage containers to catch the condensed steam that runs down the door and legs.


----------



## leonwb (Jun 5, 2011)

africanmeat

 the unit gets hot, i have checked it with a externat temperature guage inserted on the rack to see if the front temp guage and the inside guage were alike and i know for sure it will go to 350 degrees reading on both guages. i plug directly into the electrical outlet on the outside of the house. what i haven't been doing in reading the posts is letting the unit get hot all the way before inserting the meat or putting in the chips in after the unit is entirely where you want it to be when cooking. i will give that a try. i have also soaked and not smoked the chips and they are small chips not chunks. it seems to me that if i want anytype of smoke at all i have to be cooking to at least 250 degrees, nothing happens at 200 degrees so if you wanted to smoke something slow how do you do it. this is the first time i have attempted to use a smoker. have used both gas and charcoal grills forever and been very succesfull doing at it. i am determined to get this down also. so any help is very much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2011)

leonwb said:


> africanmeat
> 
> the unit gets hot, i have checked it with a externat temperature guage inserted on the rack to see if the front temp guage and the inside guage were alike and i know for sure it will go to 350 degrees reading on both guages. i plug directly into the electrical outlet on the outside of the house. what i haven't been doing in reading the posts is letting the unit get hot all the way before inserting the meat or putting in the chips in after the unit is entirely where you want it to be when cooking. i will give that a try. i have also soaked and not smoked the chips and they are small chips not chunks. it seems to me that if i want anytype of smoke at all i have to be cooking to at least 250 degrees, nothing happens at 200 degrees so if you wanted to smoke something slow how do you do it. this is the first time i have attempted to use a smoker. have used both gas and charcoal grills forever and been very succesfull doing at it. i am determined to get this down also. so any help is very much appreciated. thanks


Leon,

I'll let the guys who know more about your Analog MES help you try to get that thing smoking properly, because I doubt if it is only meant to smoke from 250˚ and above.

Meanwhile, the AMNS will give you what you want, more consistently, even if you get your MES working properly. Then you can sit back & relax.

Bear


----------



## gw101 (Jun 6, 2011)

Leon -

Mine did smoke great right off the bat when I seasoned it.  Even when I seasoned it my clean shiny interior walls started to turn color so I can see that your not getting any smoke.  I have grilled for years too and have that down so making my analog smoker work the way I read these posts became a project from he get go because I wasn't exactly  getting perfect results.

Does your heating element get red hot?  Even at the lower temps?  How long is it taking to get up to 240?  If you put water in the water tray does it evaporate in a "normal amount of time? It could be the plug in thermostat since you are plugged direct with the cord and no extension cord.  I can see in your photo it is getting hot.  Maybe I crank mine way up and peel it back - maybe that's how I set my chips to getting to smokin'

How many chips are you putting in at the start?  Are they fresh out of the soak and shiny wet when you put them in the chip box?  I start to soak mine when I plug my unit in and begin to heat it up.(With the chip tray out of the unit) I heat it up to 300 and when ready paper towel off water from a small handful of chips put them in the tray and head for the smoker with chip tray and meat.  Put it all in as carefully and as quick as I can close the door and crank the thermostat up even further!  Then when after loading it all up and seeing the temp guage climbing slowly back to 240-280 (as it drops severely to about 200) I re adjust the thermostat to 250 or as close as it'll guess.  I get smoke within 2 to 3 minutes.

Maybe this is a weakness for this chip tray and heating element for this unit and like a bull in a china closet I stumbled upon an all unknowing work around.

But I am getting my AMNS tomorrow and it is because I haven't figured how to get the chip tray perfect in this unit.  Trial and somewhat failure a bit.  But my food has been outrageous so not a total loss...

Thanks to Kielbassa Kid for the smoke injector tutorial!!!  Gotta get to work on that - seems killer - another brother who dealt with the possible chip box deficiency.

And BearCarver is right order the AMNS asap!!!

Best of luck -

Garry


----------



## gw101 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kielbasa Kid -

Great photos and instructions!  I notice the 4 support legs for the unit set in some containers -  I have paper towels folded just right under mine but I will be changing to what I see in your photos! I've had steam vapor and juice running all over the place from the legs but adding a drip tray really really cleaned that up a lot! I see you got rid of the chip box and water tray arrangement and replaced with a drip tray/water-cider tray and or pan.  I'll adopt that too I think and buy two more shelves for the sausage.....

Thanks for the insight!

Garry


----------



## leonwb (Jun 7, 2011)

i want to thank everyone on the smoker problem i was having with the 30" 20070210 not smoking. Bass Pro let me take the thing back and i upgraded to the 20070910 and did the initial breakin smoke today and had plenty of smoke. can't wait to try it out with real food. don't know what to smoke first. thanks guys appreciate this site. so what should i smoke first?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2011)

leonwb said:


> i want to thank everyone on the smoker problem i was having with the 30" 20070210 not smoking. Bass Pro let me take the thing back and i upgraded to the 20070910 and did the initial breakin smoke today and had plenty of smoke. can't wait to try it out with real food. don't know what to smoke first. thanks guys appreciate this site. so what should i smoke first?


Congrats Leon !

You'll love it !

If that one has trouble smoking below 180˚, don't get upset. That could be one of the ones that needs the FREE retro-fix.

Either way, you will still want to get an AMNS---It just makes life soooo much easier!

Bear


----------



## leonwb (Jun 8, 2011)

it came with the wider smoker box, so i am assuming it has the fix, although it has the half barrel loader


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2011)

leonwb said:


> it came with the wider smoker box, so i am assuming it has the fix, although it has the half barrel loader


Sounds to me like they are putting the good one in at the factory now!

You should be good to go.

If that half barrel chip dumper bothers you, I noticed a few guys took a dremel to it, and made it a full barrel.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 9, 2011)

Grind out the spot welds like Bear said.

Just because you have a larger chip loader, DOES NOT mean you should fill it up.  All you'll do is create too much smoke and creosote.

Remember to add only a small hand full of chips, chunks or pellets at a time.

Todd


----------

